# "Ed Thompson" Cobra Adjustable Recurve



## lgazes (Jul 31, 2010)

I have an Ed Thompson Cobra that I used in the California State Championshipsw in 1969. Haven't shot in years, what did you want to know about the bows?


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

I just acquired an Ed Thompson recurve take-down "Pro 560."

69"
36# @28"

I'm not really interested in selling it right now, but would like to know about how old it is, and what it retailed for at the time it was manufactured.


----------

